# Surf fishing for drum information



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to try my luck at possibly catching a drum while surf fishing at Oak Island in a few weeks. I think my new combo will handle them, but I have no idea what size and style hooks to buy, or what kind of bait to use. Live bait or cut bait? How large should the bait be and if you use a live fish what is the best way to hook it? I really prefer to buy the rig, I will learn how to tie knots later but don't have time to learn now. Candy Shop had the parts to make your own, but none put together. Anyone know a source where I can order them online? Thanks


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Check your*

PM's


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Well as you already know, making them is cheaper, but I'm sure any bait & tackle shop down @ oak island will have some for ya but they may cost ya up to or maybe more than $5. As for live bait or just bait... I've used just bait fishing in surf. You can use Mullet (either the big fillets or finger mullet), shrimp, squid, menhaden (a.k.a. bunker). those are a few... My recommendation on bait is check all the tackle shops within range & see if any of them have any FRESH bait (meaning someone local caught some withing the last day or so, as opposed to buying the pre-packaged frozen stuff that has been frozen who knows how long). As for live bait, maybe someone here could give you tips with that, but I would suspect if you wanna use live bait for drum it's likely you will have to learn to throw a cast net & then net your own.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of people who target Drum say that circle hooks are the way to go because of less gut hooked=dead fish. There is a "right" and a "wrong" way to tie on circle hooks. Looks like a lot of pre- made tackle uses J hooks. In a few weeks ,the middle of Sept., at Oak Is. for drum I'm thinking J "style" hooks 4/0 to7/0 range , or match up the circle hook in the same size [not number, as they do not always match. A fish finder rig is the way to go,but you can catch drum on a hi/lo rig too. Nah, stick to the fish-finder rig.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and you will probably need to fish the south end of the island or pier


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

south facing beach, try the west end


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

When you come down stop at the bait and tackle shop at the airport. Tell them what you want to do and they will set you up with what you need. Fishfinder rig is the way to go. As far as bait goes, fresh cut mullet. I like to catch some blue crab, pull off top shell break in half put on a 3/0 or 4/0 hook. Since OakIsland is a south beach you wont have to worry about that. At low tide walk the beach and find a gut and mark the spot. Go back a hour or so before high tide and fish the gut. Check around and find out what size fish are bitting when your down, that will tell you what size hooks to use. This time of year just put something in the water and you will catch a fish. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Bill I will be glad to help you make your own if you want to. You are more than welcome to come over and I will help you out.


----------

